# Does Spirit Halloween have a "Ship to Store" option?



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

From my knowledge I don't think they do.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

They didn't last year. Spirit is missing out on a major opportunity in this area in my opinion, large halloween items are expensive to ship, and their local stores give them a huge leg up over sites that are online only. The online store could easily stock a wide variety of low-volume, expensive but high-quality items such as distortions frightronics that would take up too much valuable space in the physical retail locations, but which are desirable to customers, especially with free site-to-store shipping. Then when the customer went to the store to pick up the item they ordered, they'd likely buy a small item or two from the retail location as well while they were there. Instead of a rational strategy like this, though, spirithalloween.com stocks largely the same items as in the retail locations, and they gouge on shipping, so they're typically the last site I look at when thinking about ordering online. In my opinion Spirit is really missing the boat on using their website as an effective value-add for their retail stores. My $.02


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

My store let me do that in 2011


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It probably depends on whether they plan to restock anytime during the season. I think mine last year had everything they were ever going to get at the beginning, either on the shelves or in the small storeroom in back.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

Would love to see that feature. Hey Larry can you pass this thread on to spirit maybe they will consider it for next year?


----------

